# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Resurgence Maps

## Ilanthar

Among other things, I want to "reboot" my old eggregor settings and improve it. And of course, I need maps to do it properly. It will be a different setting with a part of common things and ideas, and I changed the name to "Resurgence".

Instead of a "new vision" of the solar system, I decided for a multiple system of 4 stars, and therefore, 4 stellar systems.
I've done every major planets and moons and a few possible "nebulous backgrounds".

I began with the more distant system.
Its quite advanced but I'm not so sure of the layout and clarity of the different parts... This background is very good for legibility. I will probably try another one for the stellar systems view, and possible for the other systems.



_Imortant note :_ 
I used directly or with modifications, textures coming from Robert Stein III, under CC.
- Mercari (use of Planet Dawn Texture)
- Helios (use of Tao Seti Texture)
- Hephaesti (use of Trantor texture).
- Nivelion (use of Blink texture).
------------------------------------------
And textures from celestiamotherlode.net
- Thartar (use of Boliverius Alvera Sagittarii v1 "moon 2" texture)
- Medgaria (use of Laudomia texture in the Alaraph system)

----------


## Mouse

Oh... my... goooodness... me!

That is just awesome!

----------


## XCali

WOW!!! O_o that is amazing... I'm almost speechless.

If this map showed up in a scifi game or on screen in scifi movie it would have looked completely believable and at home.

It's hard to even BEGIN thinking of anything out of place. Joh... this is something.  :Surprised:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys! I'm not quite sure of how organizing things, to be honest. I just had some issues with the more "bright" part of the nebula and for more cohesion, I decided to go with all "nations tiles" on the same line. It leaves a blank zone, though...

The other background didn't really worked well. I probably used just one of them for the general stellar systems map.

Not sure it's clear that the bottom left part is a comparative size of planets/main moons and the bottom right a distance chart.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Man this is really amazing! I think that the new layout is an overall improvement. It does leave a little blank space between the planets and their nation tiles, but it's not confusing and it doesn't bother me.

----------


## XCali

> Thanks a lot guys! I'm not quite sure of how organizing things, to be honest. I just had some issues with the more "bright" part of the nebula and for more cohesion, I decided to go with all "nations tiles" on the same line. It leaves a blank zone, though...
> 
> The other background didn't really worked well. I probably used just one of them for the general stellar systems map.
> 
> Not sure it's clear that the bottom left part is a comparative size of planets/main moons and the bottom right a distance chart.
> ### Latest WIP ###


Hmm, I'm not sure. I quite liked the nations tile format of the first WIP in this thread. Try it like the first one, descending on the one side and then ascending on the other side. Like a \_____/
(this brainstorming here, but like I said, I could imagine it being aboard a ship and someone opening it like Minority Report and the stuff is ascending slightly away from the person as he/she operate the map. I think that would look cool.) But I'm just one opinion  :Wink:  and you are already off to a cracking start with the reboot.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Daniel  :Smile: .

Well, I changed the orientation of the tiles as well as the national emblems. I think it's better this way and it will be more easy to put multiple nations for one planet (as it is in an other system).

@XCali : why not. I'm not decied yet. I'll keep this orientation for the tiles, but I may not keep them aligned. Its gonna be clearer when I'll do th frame, I guess.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Josiah VE

WOW!! This looks so cool. Did you make the planet textures yourself? 
All I have to say, is that it is really awesome.  :Razz:

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Josiah VE*
>  WOW!! This looks so cool. Did you make the planet textures yourself?


Thanks a lot, Josiah. Well, I didn't do _all_ of the 66 textures (when counting rhe other systems), but I did or rearranged most of them since I want to get some usable world maps as  well.
Here's Neogea (without the clouds) for example.


I changed things a bit (positions and national emblems, mainly) and added some more data.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

You create magnificent worlds with a simple snapping of your fingers! Very impressive !

----------


## Voolf

As JO said. This is a magnificent sci-fi map. The background for planets is awesome.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By JO*
> You create magnificent worlds with a simple snapping of your fingers! Very impressive !


It's a bit longer than that, sadly! Thanks. I hope you'll like the other systems as well (I had hard times with the planets of one of them).




> *By Voolf*
> As JO said. This is a magnificent sci-fi map. The background for planets is awesome.


Thanks! I can't take credit for the background... I'm just using the superb nebula pictures from NASA and tweaked them a little (here, there is another picture overlay and I always "remove" the big stars).

OK... It's almost done, though I'm still wondering about the blank spaces... I intend to put some task bar in the bottom and a few more things near the upper tabs.
### Latest WIP ###

All suggestions/critics most welcome!

----------


## XCali

Good progress! It's coming together nicely.
I like your new tiles  :Wink:  it does its job well. 

Question, how did you do your planets?

----------


## ThomasR

I love the nebula, I love the planets, I love the layout and I love the shields. Sainte merde que c'est beau !

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for the support guys!

@XCali : I've done a tutorial here and I'm still using quite the same process (though I'm using a different light setting for the polar projections).
@ThomasR : Glad you like it. Et gloire à la Sainte merde  :Very Happy:  :Wink: !

Here's the probable final version of this system map (unless you spotted a typo/problem).
### Latest WIP ###

Next : next system, a test on a planetary map.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Oh my god, the interface details are amazing! I almost want to tick all those boxes and see what happens! Somehow you can never do something simple, can you? ;P

Great work

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Daniel  :Smile: ! Why do simple when you can do complicate  :Very Happy: ?

I did a few corrections (mainly typos and data mistakes from copy/paste operations) on the first system.

Here's the start of the second
### Latest WIP ###


And a test of a similar interface for a planet map. Not sure of what data I want to put here, I must say.

----------


## Ilanthar

Update for the Mundilfoeri system. I mostly have text to place to finish this one.
I had to reduce the size of the planets (on the bottom planetary scale) by half (compared to the other maps) due to the gigantic Managarm.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## snodsy

This is really beautiful, really like how you handled the graphic callouts. The background is stunning. The transparency of the tags make the text a little hard to read.  Swirling Sun is beautiful as are the other planets.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, Snodsy!




> *By Snodsy*
> The transparency of the tags make the text a little hard to read.


Yup. I did a few tests, but I can't really get a better result. Changing the opacity of the tiles doesn't help because of the layer effect, and without the effect it's loosing its "screen like" style...
I guess I could just have made the text a bit bigger, but I've too much informations to place on some maps.

I think the Mundilfoeri system is now done.
### Latest WIP ###


I'll keep working on the Neogea planetary view and start the Solà System.

----------


## Steel General

Great stuff here Ilanthar ... if only my mapping mojo would come back  :Frown:

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Steel General*
> Great stuff here Ilanthar ... if only my mapping mojo would come back


Thanks, Steel General  :Smile: ! Why not try to tease your mapping mojo to wake him up? That would certainly be cool!

Now, this is my start on the Sòla System. It's based on Trappist-1, with locked planets very close to a little star. I had hard times to do the planets for this one.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

I corrected a few mistakes on the Mundilfoeri system and re-did 2 national emblems.

And the Solà system is done (but with its own mistakes, possibly...).
### Latest WIP ###

Next is the last and biggest central system with the binary Surya/Nayir.

----------


## Ilanthar

Here's the start of the Surya/Nayir system.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Ilanthar, you have the beautiful mind of a true artist.  

There is only one thing wrong with any of these, as far as I can see, and that is down to the natural space background, not you.

In the area of the solar system key, right in the top left hand corner of each of the maps, there is a dark blob in the background that is nearly as noticeable as the plan itself because it is as dark as the key diagrams are pale in comparison with the rest of the background in that area.  I don't know if it would be possible to clone adjacent colours from the background over the top of it, but I think it would look much better if you could get rid of it.

As you can see - your work is so perfect that all I can do is pick on a tiny spot!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Diamond

Aaaaahhhhh.... more Ilanthar stuff for me to drool over.  *wipes chin*

Now that Mouse pointed out that spot, I can't unsee it!  So yeah, it's now distracting me.  Thanks, Mouse!   :Very Happy: 

These are really awesome looking systems, especially the one with the planet within the asteroid belt.  I don't think I've ever seen that done before - must make the people that live on that world very nervous, with billions of loose rocks hurtling around them!

----------


## ThomasR

Mais tu ne t'arrêtes donc jamais ? C'est fabuleux le nombre de cordes à ton arc  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

> ...Now that Mouse pointed out that spot, I can't unsee it!  So yeah, it's now distracting me.  Thanks, Mouse!  ...


You're welcome, D  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks again for the support, guys  :Smile: !




> *By Mouse*
>  In the area of the solar system key, right in the top left hand corner of each of the maps, there is a dark blob in the background that is nearly as noticeable as the plan itself because it is as dark as the key diagrams are pale in comparison with the rest of the background in that area. I don't know if it would be possible to clone adjacent colours from the background over the top of it, but I think it would look much better if you could get rid of it.


At first, I was like : "what is she talking about?" ; then, "Ooh! I forgot that thing!"  :Very Happy: .
Truth is that, in the beginning, I was thinking about doing something about it (but a black hole would be just too close of the rest, right?), then I just forgot. So, a big thanks for that  :Smile: .




> *By Diamond*
>  These are really awesome looking systems, especially the one with the planet within the asteroid belt. I don't think I've ever seen that done before - must make the people that live on that world very nervous, with billions of loose rocks hurtling around them!


Huh, actually, it is a "dwarf planet" like Ceres in the solar system. The asteroids are quite afar from each other, so they are quite safe. And anyway, the Mercenary Myriad has a lot big guns  :Razz: .




> *By ThomasR*
> Mais tu ne t'arrêtes donc jamais ? C'est fabuleux le nombre de cordes à ton arc


Bah, je suis plutôt à la bourre dans un peu tout... donc c'est une nécessité! Et, à dire vrai, je ne teste pas grand chose de neuf ici à part peut-être la fabrique des textures planétaires. Mais merci quand même  :Wink: !

OK, so, I decided to post the 4 systems in the finished maps here.

I'll do the map of the multiple star system with the "navigation" data. And still working on the planetary maps. Any idea of what I could place in the space at the right?
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

LOL!  You thought I was doing the old Lady Macbeth thing on you, didn't you - '...Out damned spot! Out, I say!...'  :Razz: 

EDIT: on the empty space question... how about a list of the capital cities and all the human geography info - population, industry, income per capita... that kind of thing?

----------


## Diamond

I vote for Mouse's idea, unless you're planning to do overlays of that data right on the continents.  In that case, maybe a list of 'current events' on the right, made to look kind of like a vertically-scrolling newsfeed type thing?

----------


## Ilanthar

Well, it's gonna be easier with the planets with more than one nation... The commonwealth is originally composed of various states, though. I'm probably gonna add more informations on the map itself.

@Mouse : I like your suggestion but I don't have much place here.
@Diamond : I also like the idea of a "current events" news feed.

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll see what I can do that can be used for all the worlds.

----------


## Ilanthar

I did some tests today, and I think I will finally do different panels according to each world.
I realized it by doing Helios : 
### Latest WIP ###

And some new elements for Negoea.

All critics welcome.

----------


## Diamond

Yeah, that totally makes sense to do different panels depending on the world type.

If you'll take a bit of criticism: the city labels on Helios are almost impossible to read.

----------


## Mouse

Incredible!  

I've gone rushing over to download that planet tutorial  :Razz: 

That's only the half of it though.  The way you are presenting them is just superb  :Very Happy:

----------


## selden

> Any idea of what I could place in the space at the right?


How about physical information, like atmospheric composition, radius, axial tilt, duration of day, etc.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Diamond*
> Yeah, that totally makes sense to do different panels depending on the world type.
> If you'll take a bit of criticism: the city labels on Helios are almost impossible to read.


Yup, that's what I figured. Even if some world are likely to have similar panels. As for Helios, I feared it...
I made the labels a bit bigger. Is it legible now?




> *By Mouse*
> I've gone rushing over to download that planet tutorial
> That's only the half of it though. The way you are presenting them is just superb


I hope it helps. I may improved it if necessary, don't hesitate to tell me if it's unclear or not detailed enough. And thank you about the presentation... it's gonna be quite repetitive, though.




> *By Selden*
> How about physical information, like atmospheric composition, radius, axial tilt, duration of day, etc.


Except of the atmospheric composition, I placed those informations on the stellar systems map. I wanted to avoid the repetition. I'm putting the atmospheric composure for the worlds with an "exotic" non-terrestrial one.
Don't hesitate if you have other ideas!

For Neogea, I added political informations/labels. And a current events panel.

----------


## Mouse

I don't think you need to worry too much about the repetitive nature of the presentation.  After all, that's what will tie all these worlds together.  I think the different information for each one - information most relevant to that planet, is a cool idea  :Wink: 

The new labels are just about legible for me.  Maybe its the resolution you are uploading the maps at?

----------


## Abu Lafia

Great to see another huge, ambitious ("ilantharish") project of yours!  :Smile:  The system maps are particularly awesome but overall the interface designs with all the information are just great. Fantastic to see you constantly refining and varying the style of your system maps from project to project over the years. Thanks for sharing your always interesting wip!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Mouse*
> The new labels are just about legible for me.


Are you talking about the small labels of Helios or the red labels on Neogea? I don't think it's a resolution issue (jpeg artefact, a bit), so I should be able to correct it.

Btw, I've made a mistake for the human profile (the heliotes are smaller and the mercarian a little taller)... I'll correct that too.

@Abu Lafia : Thanks a lot, my friend  :Smile: ! I'm glad you find the WIP interesting.

----------


## Mouse

Both of them, although there is a fractional difference.  The Neogea labels are slightly more difficult to read.

I think you might be right about the compression, but showing the images slightly larger than they are would also resolve the problem  :Wink: 

EDIT: ah - you see - I'm not paying attention properly!  I was talking about the white labels on both.  The red ones are fine.

----------


## Ilanthar

Damni! I really thought the city names were legible on the Neogea map (hence the fact I didn't ask about them).
Well, I sized up the city labels both on Helios and Neogea. Hope everything is legible now...

----------


## Ilanthar

And here's Mercari
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

Here's the start of Sesha. Probably not the best I did (a bit messy in some places). I have to do all the labels/datas on the map itself.
I'm not sure about what to place between the topography and the key... Probably astronomical data (Sesha is tidally locked : the ocean facing the giant planet).

----------


## Ilanthar

Sesha's done, except if I didn't see some mistakes... (I've already corrected some on the previous ones).

Luna is coming next, quite logically, I guess  :Smile: .

----------


## Diamond

I like that one quite a bit.  Am I right in thinking that Maikauler is a tropical paradise?

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Diamond*
> I like that one quite a bit. Am I right in thinking that Maikauler is a tropical paradise?


Absolutely, it's how I picture Maikaulea : a white sand polynesian beach with a reddish gas giant planet in the sky  :Wink: .

Luna is probably done (it's way more cold, with taïgas & tundras mostly, more temperate & mediterranean toward to the equator). Based on our moon.

----------


## Ilanthar

And here's Hephaesti (with the use of the "Planet Trantor" texture, by Robert Stein III, under CC).

----------


## Ilanthar

I present you Scylla, a cold mountainous world. The unfrozen seas are a consequence of heat pits from below.


PS : I have (and will) edit the first post with the texture I've used, when I did not start from scratch and satellite photos of Earth.

----------


## Mouse

I just love the way these systems continue to grow with an increasing amount of glorious detail without any loss of quality!

Great work, Ilanthar  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Mouse  :Smile: !

I've forgotten to change some data, though... Corrections done and the picture is updated.

----------


## Ilanthar

Here's Hades. Cold, desertic, with a microbiotic form of life which is responsible for a breathable atmosphere, but also for its contaminaiton (with deadly spores). The hadesian microbes are also responsible for the red color tones of the planet, forming sort of a "dirt" or "moss" covering the lands.

----------


## Ilanthar

And here's Thartar... An even worse place than Hades, with more exotic danger (less Nyctis, but Stygian Larvae).

----------


## Mouse

Very dark and red-tinted moody  :Razz: 

I almost fear to ask, but what do nyctis and stygian larvae do - since you have them down as biohazards?

----------


## Diamond

> I almost fear to ask, but what do nyctis and stygian larvae do - since you have them down as biohazards?


You fool!  YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mouse

Oh dear

*sigh*

I guess one or the other of them just happens to be the thing hanging on to the tip of my left little toe with a pair of very sharp pincers, and which only popped into existence when I asked the question :/

I absolutely refuse to ask what happens next!!!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for the laugh, guys  :Very Happy: !




> *By Mouse*
>  I absolutely refuse to ask what happens next!!!


*with a grim and deep, whistling voice* You asked, and then, shall be answered... there is no coming back  :Razz: !

The Nyctis are partly plants (using light, warmth and soil nutriments, producing oxygen) when adults, even if they can move with the winds and (with less efficiency) on the ground, to find a better place to grow (more like animals, a bit like an airy plankton). Their spores are the danger. It's very small and enter the body by any possible natural entrance, hence the necessary protection of the head and the checking of possible injuries. Once in the body, it first works as a virus : penetrating the cells, the spores are replicating themselves. This "disease" is called "Endymiosis".
At some point, the victim is partly hallucinating, with possible visual or sound that tends to lead him outside of the cities, looking for cold. It's called "Call or song of Persephone". If not stopped, the weakened victim often dies outside and form the "rich soil" where the stock of spores is growing, becoming new Nyctis, quickly forming a moss wherein the remnants of the body is less and less recognizable.
It's a true terror in the cities, where environment is controlled... and where a contaminated subject could spread spores easily by cough...

About Stygian Larvae : those larvae are seeking the body warmth and generally ends in the digestive system. They are nesting there, attached to the intestine wall and interacting with some parts of the body. The poor victim is first acting like a rabid victim... then goes to weakness. Some toxins produced by the larvae when they've grown, are affecting the body, causing cell death and putrefaction, starting with skin and going inward.
Considering the symptoms, they are often seen like zombies. Useless to say that someone with a foul stench or a strange skin is generally not welcome... Adult, it looks like a big centipede and eat trange acari and mites.

----------


## Mouse

Euw!  LOL!

And I didn't even ask! :O

At least there are no face-huggers, but it does sound like the whole planet could do with a de-lousing!

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm testing the global Neosol Map (Neosol being the Barycenter of the star systems, in Surya - but not in the center of it due to the close Nayir).

Well, I don't really know where this is going. I've done a lot of tests and ended with a darkening blue of the background I intended at first...
I've about all the "navigation data" on this.
Oh, and especially for Thomas, I've made the stars more different (or so I hope)  :Wink: !

----------


## selden

There seem to be a few typos in the tables of information about the stars:

The stars' spectral type designations on the map are incomplete. Numeric values of 0-9 usually are associated with the letters (e.g. A0 - A9, F0 - F9, etc.) providing a temperature scale, with larger numeric values indicating a lower temperature. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stellar_classification. 

Class O stars are extremely bright, so the absolute magnitude of Nayir should be a negative value. I'm guessing the minus sign was accidentally lost: an absolute magnitude of -4.2 corresponds to a star of class O4. A positive value of 4.2 is much dimmer and corresponds to the brightness of an F class star. See http://www.isthe.com/chongo/tech/ast...ble-bymag.html for a table associating stellar classes with absolute magnitudes (and other values).

When used as part of a number, "billion" is normally used in the singular, without the "s" plural suffix.

Question:
I assume the background picture shows part of a real nebula. Which one is it?

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot for the help, Selden. I think I had a look on existing stars, but I may have done badly/modified a few things.
I had the numeric values, but I didn't remember what it indicates...

Would those could be possible then? (It's what I have in my STC file)
Surya K3 III
Nayir O5 V (with -4.2 in absolute magnitude)
Mundilfoeri A0 V
Sòla D0 A
Hyperion G2 V




> When used as part of a number, "billion" is normally used in the singular, without the "s" plural suffix.


Thanks, I may have done the mistake on the stellar systems maps (but I thought about it then). For this one, I just forgot and used my french habits  :Very Happy: .




> I assume the background picture shows part of a real nebula. Which one is it?


It's the Carina Nebula. I used a zoomed part for the stellar system maps.

----------


## selden

Those spectral classes look OK to me. 

Thanks for the Nebula name. I'll try to make it be visible in the background of the interactive map.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Selden*
>  Those spectral classes look OK to me.


OK, thanks  :Smile: !

I changed a bit my mind about the general map. Here's what I have so far. I'm probably gonna change the upper "bar" for a more appropriate thing.
I may put more info about the stars and their systems than I thought at first, on the left part.

----------


## Diamond

Oh wow.  Look at that...

*speechless*

----------


## ThomasR

*whistles swiftly while nodding*

----------


## Ilanthar

Ahah, thanks, guys, that's quite comforting !

A bit more, with a new tile test for stars and the stars on the map proper redone. Don't hesitate to critic!

----------


## Mouse

This is gorgeous work, Ilanthar  :Very Happy: 

Can't see any spots on this one  :Razz:

----------


## selden

I have to admit that I find the orbital paths a little hard to see when the map is scaled down to fit on my screen.

Otherwise, it looks great!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks  :Wink: !




> *By Selden*
>  I have to admit that I find the orbital paths a little hard to see when the map is scaled down to fit on my screen.


I don't have the problem... and well, that's gonna be hard to enhance, tbh.

A small update

----------


## Ilanthar

Another small update with the binary star panel. Finally, in those panels, I will use the same size for the stars. Hence, there are not at scale neither here nor on the map... But I guess it's not that important.

----------


## selden

Looks reasonable to me  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

If you did everything to scale with these systems the planets would be little more than grains of sand.  I much prefer them not to scale.

Still looking beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Selden*
> Looks reasonable to me


Good! Thanks to your previous links, I realized that my binary Surya/Nayir should probably be reverserd (O stars are always a lot more massive than K, it seems...)... But well, it's a fantasy system, no doubt  :Wink: .




> *By Mouse*
> If you did everything to scale with these systems the planets would be little more than grains of sand. I much prefer them not to scale.
> Still looking beautiful


Yup, I agree. And glad to know I'm not doing things worse !

The star panels are probably done, now.

----------


## Ilanthar

A bit more. I used Mouse's spherical grid for the "navigation globe" on the top right  :Smile:   :Wink: .

----------


## ThomasR

Nice variety to the stars  :Wink:

----------


## Diamond

The Lone Planet of Namtar sounds vaguely ominous...

----------


## jshoer

You know, if you really want to troll the physicists with faster-than-light travel possibilities, you could add another term to the Schroedinger Equation.  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By ThomasR*
> Nice variety to the stars


Hehe, merci  :Very Happy: !




> *By Diamond*
> The Lone Planet of Namtar sounds vaguely ominous...


Well, "vaguely" is correct. Nothing dangerous has been found just yet... but few things are known about Namtar, and there are some strange features about it.
A bigger view





> *By Jshoer*
> You know, if you really want to troll the physicists with faster-than-light travel possibilities, you could add another term to the Schroedinger Equation.


I'm always surprised when somedy recognize this equation or complex molecules formulas. It's more a placeholder than anything else, though... I'm still wondering about what I could place here and there.

----------


## Ilanthar

OK, I think I'm probably done with this one. It has waited too long, already.
### Latest WIP ###

Don't hesitate to shoot for possible improvement/typos/other mistakes.

----------


## Ilanthar

And here's the post in the finished map thread.

Later (probably october, now), I'll do the Mundilfoeri planetary views.

----------


## Will Phillips

Love the scale and scope of this project!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Will Phillips*
> Love the scale and scope of this project!


Thanks a lot Will!
Actually, you reminded me to not forget this project.
I'm quite busy at the moment, but...
Here's a first look at Muspelion
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

Muspelion update. Most of the labels. I still have the side pannel to do.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## tilt

Holy crap.. hadn't seen this thread as I've been away..  Beautiful work Ilanthar, better slam some rep on you for this huge project. Especially love the star map DAMN fine work  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, Tilt  :Smile: !

And here's the final version of Muspelion.
### Latest WIP ###

Next is Jotanis.

----------


## Ilanthar

The first steps on Jotanis.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

WOW!

I didn't realise you were carrying on with this all this time!

Wonderful work!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

When you started working on this, the first solar system, I already thought it was amazing, and that you would leave it at that. Now you've been these system maps, planet maps and solar map in this amazingly consistent style. And you keep expanding it. It's really admirable and inspiring. Please keep going with this as I really enjoy it. I'll rep you when I can (;

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Mouse*
>  I didn't realise you were carrying on with this all this time!


No worries, I'm trying to do ten things at the same time (so about half or the quarter of Sapiento, Max or J.Edward's common pace... ). And thanks a lot for the rep & support.




> *By DanielHasenbos*
> When you started working on this, the first solar system, I already thought it was amazing, and that you would leave it at that. Now you've been these system maps, planet maps and solar map in this amazingly consistent style. And you keep expanding it. It's really admirable and inspiring. Please keep going with this as I really enjoy it. I'll rep you when I can (;


Thanks for the praise & the rep, Daniel. I will definitely do all the major planets, no worries.

Apart from possible mistakes (as usual), here is the finished Jotanis.


And the next one will be Asgaria (no surprise, I know).
### Latest WIP ###


It's based on the "blue venus" version of Runar Thorvaldsen, for Celestia Motherlode.

----------


## Ilanthar

So, here's Asgaria, probable finished version.
### Latest WIP ###


And the beginning of the next one, Lyosa (yeah, I was a bit lazy when I did the land shapes for this one...  :Very Happy: ).

----------


## Mouse

Looking very realistic - as ever  :Smile: 

I imagine the world that is mostly ocean either has an unfair share of the system's water, or is old enough that most of the plate tectonics have ceased and the land has been mostly eroded away  :Wink:

----------


## Wired

I don't think that I have adequately communicated how much I am in awe of the scope and execution of this project of yours, Ilanthar! The artistic quality combined with the layout style make these a joy to look at!  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot to both of you!

@Mouse : I confess I didn't have really thought that much about planetology... There is a lot of water avaible in the different systems (liquid, gas & solid), including Mundilfoeri.

Here's Lyosa done (normally...)
### Latest WIP ###

And next is the little Sormor

----------


## Warlin

Where somebody struggle to do one world map, you're doing 10... it's really disapointing !  :Very Happy:  Absolute consistent and so realistic style. Chapeau bas, world builder !

----------


## ThomasR

Gorgeous work once again ! Also, a little thank you. Thanks to you, I've drawn my first equirectangular map and made a globe with it  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Warlin*
> Where somebody struggle to do one world map, you're doing 10... it's really disapointing ! Absolute consistent and so realistic style. Chapeau bas, world builder !


 :Very Happy:  Ahah thanks a lot Warlin. You know I'm kinda cheating since I've already done all the planets surfaces for the stellar systems maps (even if I have to correct a few things here and there). So it's mostly labelling and deciding what to put in the right panel.




> *By ThomasR*
> Gorgeous work once again ! Also, a little thank you. Thanks to you, I've drawn my first equirectangular map and made a globe with it


Thanks and you're welcome. Everybody has the right to play with map projections  :Wink: !

So, the little Sormor is done.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

I had some time and wanted to do something else than fantasy mountains, so...
### Latest WIP ###


Just Medgaria left for this system, then.

I used planet "blink" texture of  Robert Stein III collection.

----------


## Ilanthar

OK, this is the Medgaria map.
### Latest WIP ###

And here's the whole pack in the finished map thread.

I don't know if I will find the time to do the next system (Solà) before next year.

----------


## Mouse

Oh Ilanthar!

Sormer and Medgaria are such beauuuutiful colours!

I love them! 

Nivelion is also rather lovely in its own subtle shades of warm grey - another three worlds for us to admire  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Mouse  :Smile: !

----------


## Ilanthar

I needed to change my mind today, toward something different. So, science-fiction is good for that, and I restarted to work on my resurgence setting maps.
Not finished, but here's the start on Ràn, first inhabited planet of the Sòla system.

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh, I didn't know you're also doing sci-fi maps, Ilanthar ! This map is really interesting, but I just discovered your star panels and I'm fascinated with it !

----------


## Ilanthar

Héhé, I think my first post around here was about a sci-fi map. So, long story.
There's still a lot to do in this setting, I hope you'll like it too.

The finished version of Ràn.

And the first steps on Helion. I changed the Night/Day separation for practical reasons on this one (all the planets of Solà are locked).

----------


## bkh1914

I've really enjoyed the maps in this series and I'm glad to see you're returning to work on them.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

> Héhé, I think my first post around here was about a sci-fi map. So, long story.
> There's still a lot to do in this setting, I hope you'll like it too.


Be sure I do !!  :Smile:

----------


## KCRileyGyer

Wow, these maps are amazing. What a visual feast.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks KCRileyGyer  :Smile: !

My work on this series is on a break for now. But I will surely go back to it when I'll be able to.
Late reply, sorry.

----------


## Diamond

> But I will surely go back to it when I'll be able to.


I can't wait for that!

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm kinda necroing this thread, but I recovered my motivation for this setting, so...

Here's Helion Planetary view.

Next will be Vainaron.

----------


## Ilanthar

A little farther from Solà, here's Vainaron. Remember it's a locked planet, face toward the sun in the middle.

----------


## Ilanthar

Farther from Sòla, the half-frozen corporate world of Svartan. The face toward the sun is in the middle.

Sòlaria is the name of the state, but it's the corporation is Sòlar.

----------


## Ilanthar

I need to think about space ships for my Resurgence setting (and the next Sòla map). Here are some sketches. Not finished, but I'd be curious to read your thoughts.
The interstellar ship is supposed to carry 5-6 interplanetary ships. Both can't land on a planet.

----------


## Falconius

They look interesting.  When designing lovely graceful ships like this for space, I would try to remember that in space, ships can have really exaggerated proportions, you could really exaggerate their gracefulness and it still be believable.  For instance the case of the Canadarm used on the space shuttle, it works perfectly well in space, but is completely not functional on planet.  So if a ship were using solar sails you could have sails that absolutely dwarfs the actual habitable structure, or you could have an absolutely giant enclosed hanger if it were mostly empty space.  The physical forces needed to be considered in space are the structural integrity as it relates to acceleration, deceleration and rotation.

----------


## Coggleton

Falconius is on point- one of the main things to worry about is whether you've got so much weight sticking out at the end of boom that a force differential would cause the tube to snap, or when it comes to vibrations. Sails are light though, so not much of an issue.

For your craft, that shouldn't be an issue. Though I would like to know; when your sails are folded, there's two triangular areas between the arms and the main chassis. Is that supposed to be empty space? And where do the wings store, inside the main body? Or do they curl up within the wing arms?

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Falconius*
>  They look interesting. When designing lovely graceful ships like this for space, I would try to remember that in space, ships can have really exaggerated proportions, you could really exaggerate their gracefulness and it still be believable. For instance the case of the Canadarm used on the space shuttle, it works perfectly well in space, but is completely not functional on planet. So if a ship were using solar sails you could have sails that absolutely dwarfs the actual habitable structure, or you could have an absolutely giant enclosed hanger if it were mostly empty space. The physical forces needed to be considered in space are the structural integrity as it relates to acceleration, deceleration and rotation.


I had the same course of thoughts, more or less. The Interstellar ships are indeed huge (consider the interplanetary ship or orbiter, being about 500 meters long) and the most of it is empty, with the purpose of carrying the orbiters inside.
Those interstellar ships are travel a bit like old sailing : it requires to "raise the anchor", "unfold the wings" and launch a probe for direction (after navigation course is computed), passing by some sort of intertwined dimension, affected by waves and solar winds. So, they are not actually moving much in "our" space.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Coggleton*
> Falconius is on point- one of the main things to worry about is whether you've got so much weight sticking out at the end of boom that a force differential would cause the tube to snap, or when it comes to vibrations. Sails are light though, so not much of an issue.
> 
> For your craft, that shouldn't be an issue. Though I would like to know; when your sails are folded, there's two triangular areas between the arms and the main chassis. Is that supposed to be empty space? And where do the wings store, inside the main body? Or do they curl up within the wing arms?


It's a view from atop. The sails are folding under the arms. I know I have to do some other sketches or a side view to show how things work properly...

----------


## Ilanthar

And after the work of the day... I guess it will be sufficient to illustrate the Aegir Planetary Map.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Eh, that looks like a ship to me.  :Smile:   Glad to see you back on this project, some really stellar (pun intended) work on these.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks GW! The whole system is now done. I still have to do the same thing for the Surya/Nayir system.

----------


## Ilanthar

I started it, so... I finished it. The first of the Surya/Nayir system for my Resurgence setting. The rest will be done later (I've other things to work on, right now).

----------

